# Home made Router extension wing plans?



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could locate a good set of plans for a router table extension wing for my TS? I can't justify spending 200-400 dollars on one right now when I need so much other stuff, but I also want to maximize my meager shop space. Any help would be appreciated. I have a Ridgid TS3660. Thanks!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Baltic birch plywood is sufficient. It doesn't need to be fancy. The first one I made we used for over 8 years in a school shop. The Douglas fir plywood was starting to look pretty worn. It was portable and just clamped in the bench vise. With making to use as a table saw wing you will need to gat a little creative with a fence that will adequately clamp solid.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I ended up searching the ridgid forum and pretty much using the same ideas they did. Angle iron attached to the fence wings, 2 layers of 3/4" MDF with formica top. Came out very good. Thanks for your ideas Clouseau. Baltic Birch was my second choice and perhaps a better one b/c of its lighter weight on the wings. I need to add a support bracket and put shims on the angle iron to raise the table about 1/16th to make it perfectly level. Almost got it though. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

ACP would you post some pics of your ts router wing? I'm interested in doing something like that and I have the same saw.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure, when I get a chance I will snap some photos and post them. It's very Mk 1 Mod 0. I think there are some improvements that I may try on it. I will try to get them up later today.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*fence and dust shoot*

You might keep an eye out at garage sales for an abandoned fence system. I bought a pretty good one for $5. It will save a lot of time and expense in the future.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are the pics of my router ext I threw together. Two layers of 3/4" MDF with a layer of formica I found at Menards for 10$. I cut the MDF to size by measuring the opening between the wings inside my fence rails. I left enough room on the end for the stock spacer bar. I don't know why other than I didn't want to have to find a place to keep it in case I sell the saw and upgrade someday. The plate is just a phenolic insert from Router Depot (ordered one and the sent me two:thumbsup: and didn't reply to my calls about the 2nd one). Anyways. When I tried to cut out the insert hole it snapped my nice Amana router bit in the shank. The formica is, apparently, very hard stuff. At any rate, my corners look a little rough but are smooth and I don't forsee them causing any issues. The angle alluminum you see was also picked up at menards. I picked this stuff because it has tall and wide holes to allow for adjustments. I screwed these to the rails using common bolts and nuts. I don't have exact sizes, but it doesn't matter b/c I am sure saws differ. Just find them big enough that he bolt will go into the fence snug so you can tighten the nut on it. I then used my router and a straight bit to cut out a....mortise? I guess. Just a recess for the bolt end and nut to sit. I then put the router extension in place and simply screwed it in with 1 1/2 " deck screws I had. I then ran a 1/2" stip of oak across the bottom for additional support. As I said it is Mk1 Mod 0. I would consider baltic birch also b/c it is lighter on the wings. A lot of people suggested using a support column or bracket and I may look into that after awhile. I don't store my router hanging though so I think it's ok. I hope this explained it ok. I am not a good photographer so apologies for the poor photos. Oh, the last photo I had to add. The sawmill I recently visited threw in this old shaper (1982 Taiwanese jobber) for $25. However, he miscalculated the wood I had and my initial quote of 45 something jumped to 90 something and he wanted it gone out of his shop so he threw it in for $2 bucks and change. Works great and has a 3/4" spindle. I think I may get some cutters and use this some too. Just had to share that steal!


----------

